# new memeber



## chadman12 (Mar 20, 2011)

hey guys, 


im new here just want to say hi and introduce myself 


cheers


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*chadman12* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Matthewop (Mar 21, 2011)

it is so nice to know you. just enjoy your stay here and you will love this site! lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## selfhealthatlas (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, chadman12.  I believe you'll find quite a bit of useful info here.
Cheers.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 21, 2011)

Cheers back to you .  Welcome


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

